# What?!



## ohdeebee (May 25, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-BCA-New-Yo...129?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b97be1a9

Am I missing something here?


----------



## StevieZ (May 25, 2011)

That makes 2 of us.


----------



## slick (May 25, 2011)

There's a gold bar under the seat!


----------



## ohdeebee (May 25, 2011)

So this thing supposedly sold for $45000. I just don't understand. There is another one in black for sale online for $50000. I could buy a bunch of way cooler bikes for $50000. Just sayin'


----------



## Talewinds (May 25, 2011)

ohdeebee said:


> So this thing supposedly sold for $45000. I just don't understand. There is another one in black for sale online for $50000. I could buy a bunch of way cooler bikes for $50000. Just sayin'




That's part of it I think, as bikes go it's pretty blah... I mean, there are PLENTY of rare bikes out there but most aren't worth much, and aside from some arbitrary measurement of rarity that BCA New Yorker lacks all of the criteria that might lend monumental value. Kind of like the commonly held concept that "The economy is good because somebody important says it is", doesn't necessarily make it so.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 25, 2011)

Boy, looks like the buyer saved 5000.00. Of course the black bike has a taller frame so it must have more gold in it.


----------



## partsguy (May 26, 2011)

Holy hell!


----------

